# Bathtub Problems



## 219 (Mar 19, 2004)

I am having trouble with the bathtub in my 28BHS. It is only 4 months old and I just noticed that the bathtub walls and the bath tub itself are two separate pieces. They are not joined together or sealed. When we use the shower, water trickles own the walls to the tub where they travel behind the walls and eventually out the bottom somewhere depending upon how level the trailer is. I just sealed this joint with silicone and I hope that will take care of the problem.

I always thought that the tub and the walls were one unit and that there was no need for this. Has anyone else ran into this problem and didyou do what I did to solve the problem?


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

The tub has a 2" lip that goes up behind the surround. The surround is designed to overlap the tub but not seal so if any moisture gets behind the wall, it will run out the bottom and into the tub. A lot of people seal the bottom to the tub but if you do, make sure that there isn't a way for water to get behind the wall above. The only place that needs to be sealed is where the faucets are mounted and possably where your shower hose guide is screwed to the wall.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Randy,

My 28 BHS has the wall surround as one piece and the tub as another piece. The surround overlaps the tub lip by a little bit.

I have completely caulked all seams and the white nail things on the walls. I removed the faucet and caulked that and the screws for the shower head holder as well. Needless to say I caulked everything I could. I used the super premium clear silicon with Microban stuff for kitchens/baths. Lowe's around $4.

There are some folks who believe you shouldn't caulk the bottom joint for reasons that if water gets behind the wall it will drain back into the tub. I believe this is baloney, I want to prevent the water from getting behind the wall at all. I treated mine just like I would at home, caulk all seams.

I have not had any leaks anywhere yet, I will probably have to yearly check the joints because of all the movement a TT does.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

I have the 28BHS and yes, the surround and tub are two separate pieces with virtually no caulking. In fact, the tub in mine was very poorly supported (at the back) and I was scared to put any weight on it, let alone shower in it. I am a long way from the dealer so I decided to fix it myself.

I popped the push pins out of the surround at the back and moved it out from the wall. I then cut a piece of good quality wood (approx 2" X width of tub by 3/4" thick), inserted it between the back of the tub and the wall and drilled about 4 X 2/1/4" scews with washers through the tub, wood and into the rear wall. I was quite surprised to see the 3/4" space between the back of the tub and wall before I put the wood in. I used some caulking to seal them. Then I replaced the surround and proceeded to caulk the whole batchroom with a clear bathroom sealant. The tub is now very stable with no movement and we have used it may time with showers. No movement plus good sealant = no leaks.

We love the trailer but the tub install from the factory was a total joke.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Our dealer had already caulked everything when we picked it up. I agree with the approach that it's best to seal everything & prevent any water from getting behind the shower itself. Obviously my dealer agreed as well. I do check it often because it looked like a pretty thin bead they used but so far so good.


----------

